

Puerto Rico votes to become 51st US state - mratzloff
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/07/puerto-rico-statehood-vote_n_2088254.html

======
mratzloff
Something no one seems to be talking about today. Congress still has to give
final approval.

Statehood won with over 60% of the vote.[1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Rican_status_referendum,...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Rican_status_referendum,_2012)

